# Which way to roll up large decal for shipping?



## Louie2010 (Feb 26, 2010)

Does anyone have experience with rolling up and shipping vinyl decals?

I have to ship a decal that is much to large for an envelop and will need to be rolled up. Is it best to roll it with the transfer tape on the inside our the outside? I sure would hate to ruin it by rolling it the wrong way.

Thanks in advance for any help.


----------



## SnapGraphics (Dec 21, 2010)

Always roll with the vinyl/tape out. This goes for decals, banners, etc... This will keep the vinyl from bunching up and ruining the graphic.


----------



## binki (Jul 16, 2006)

roll it outside around a tube and wrapit good with a heavy craft paper.


----------

